# Starcraft Battlechest: crash on exiting single player battle interface



## catfishncod (Mar 21, 2009)

*SYNOPSIS*: A brand new Starcraft: Brood War Battlechest crashes upon exiting the single-player battle interface (upon victory, defeat, or manually exiting the game) despite all obvious fix attempts.

*THE PROBLEM*: Whenever a victory, defeat, or request to end program occurs from the main battle screen, a Black Screen of Death occurs. This BSOD disappears, returning to the desktop, upon pressing any key. Occassionally an error message appears, of the form:

"The program at 0x(variable hex code) attempted to reference memory at 0x000001. The memory could not be read.

Click OK to terminate the program"

No, repeat, _no_ error message files are generated by the Starcraft executable.

*DUE DILIGENCE*: 

In re: forum standards and practices, the following checks were made:

1) Good grief, it's a 1998 game: I far surpass the minimum hardware requirements.
2) Restart did NOT fix the problem.
3) No mods exist (except, of course, the Brood War expansion pack).
4) Elimination of all background programs except those explicitly part of Windows or barred from shutdown by Windows did NOT fix the problem.
5) DirectX 10 is fully patched.
6) Video and sound card drivers are fully patched (dates <1 month ago).
7) Game is fully patched (v. 1.16.1).
8) No scratches found.
9) Reinstall did NOT fix the problem.
10) Specs are below.

*ADDITIONAL DIAGNOSTIC DUE DILIGENCE*: The following additional steps were attempted to solve the problem.

Compatibility settings enabled: 
Mode: XP SP2 
256 colors 
640x480 resolution 
visual themes disabled 
desktop composition disabled 
display scaling disabled 
running as administrator (checked in compatibility options) 

Compatibility settings NOT enabled:
DEP is NOT disabled (blocked by Vista) 
Screen resolution is NOT set manually to 640x480 (blocked by Vista) 

Safe mode *DOES* solve (but disables audio) 

Disabling sound via CTRL-M does NOT solve 
Realtek 3D Soundback beta 0.1 does NOT solve 
Selective Startup does NOT solve 
Closing background applications via Task Manager does NOT solve 
Running with -opengl does NOT solve 
Running with -swtnl does NOT solve 

*SPECS*:
System: Toshiba L305D-S5874
Power Supply: Toshiba PA3290U-3ACA AC adapter - 120W (19V x 6.32A)
Motherboard: AMD M870V
CPU: AMD Athlon X2 QL-60, 1.90 GHz
RAM: 3072MB of PC6400 DDR2 800MHz SDRAM
Video: ATI® Radeon™ 3100, 256MB-1406MB dynamically allocated shared graphics memory; driver 8.15.0010.0183 (2/25/09, latest patch)
Audio: Realtek HD Audio speakers, driver 6.00.0001.5804 (3/4/09, latest patch) 
Hard Drive: Toshiba MK1652GSX(HDD2H03) 160GB 5400 RPM 8MB Cache SATA 1.5Gb/s
Operating System: Vista SP1 32-bit, all important and recommended-level patches installed

Dxdiag output follows:

```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 3/21/2009, 10:55:54
       Machine name: HUGIN
   Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: TOSHIBA
       System Model: Satellite L305D
               BIOS: InsydeH2O Version 1.20
          Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) X2 Dual-Core QL-60 (2 CPUs), ~1.9GHz
             Memory: 2814MB RAM
          Page File: 1655MB used, 4205MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics 
     Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
        Chip type: ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics (0x9613)
         DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9613&SUBSYS_FF6A1179&REV_00
   Display Memory: 1404 MB
 Dedicated Memory: 253 MB
    Shared Memory: 1150 MB
     Current Mode: 1280 x 800 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
      Driver Name: atidxx32.dll,atidxx64,atiumdag.dll,atiumdva.cap,atiumd64,atiumd6a,atitmm64
   Driver Version: 8.15.0010.0183 (English)
      DDI Version: 10
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 2/25/2009 17:24:13, 2396160 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-D553-11CF-4E70-60DFA1C2C535}
        Vendor ID: 0x1002
        Device ID: 0x9613
        SubSys ID: 0xFF6A1179
      Revision ID: 0x0000
      Revision ID: 0x0000
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0268&SUBSYS_1179FF6A&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5804 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 3/4/2009 17:57:04, 2334240 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1002, 0x4398
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 1/20/2008 22:23:03, 194560 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 1/20/2008 22:23:03, 5888 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/20/2008 22:23:20, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/20/2008 22:23:23, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/20/2008 22:23:20, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/20/2008 22:23:23, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad
| Matching Device ID: *syn1913
| Upper Filters: SynTP
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 3/24/2008 23:27:47, 54328 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 1/20/2008 22:23:20, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/20/2008 22:23:20, 34360 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 68.0 GB
Total Space: 145.1 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: TOSHIBA MK1652GSX ATA Device

      Drive: E:
      Model: PIONEER DVD-RW  DVRTD08L ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 22:23:02, 67072 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_001C&SUBSYS_7128144F&REV_01\4&18D07F7E&0&0030
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\athr.sys, 7.06.0000.0108 (English), 4/18/2008 03:54:16, 909824 bytes

     Name: Realtek RTL8102E Family PCI-E Fast Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8136&SUBSYS_FF6A1179&REV_02\FFFF000000
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rtlh86.sys, 6.208.0729.2008 (English), 8/6/2008 08:26:08, 124928 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\RtNicProp32.dll, 1.01.0716.2008 (English), 8/6/2008 08:26:08, 9728 bytes

     Name: PCI Express standard Root Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9607&SUBSYS_FF6A1179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&38
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.22142 (English), 3/24/2008 23:23:40, 151096 bytes

     Name: PCI Express standard Root Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9606&SUBSYS_FF6A1179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&30
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.22142 (English), 3/24/2008 23:23:40, 151096 bytes

     Name: PCI Express standard Root Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9605&SUBSYS_FF6A1179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&28
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.22142 (English), 3/24/2008 23:23:40, 151096 bytes

     Name: PCI Express standard Root Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9604&SUBSYS_FF6A1179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&20
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.22142 (English), 3/24/2008 23:23:40, 151096 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9602&SUBSYS_96021022&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&08
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.22142 (English), 3/24/2008 23:23:40, 151096 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9600&SUBSYS_FF6A1179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1304&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C4
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1303&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1302&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1301&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1300&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_40\3&2411E6FE&0&C0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9613&SUBSYS_FF6A1179&REV_00\4&1E8AA2B1&0&2808
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys, 8.01.0001.0882 (English), 2/25/2009 18:59:51, 4385792 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0018 (English), 2/25/2009 16:29:22, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdag.dll, 8.14.0010.0647 (English), 2/25/2009 17:18:08, 3839488 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdva.dll, 7.14.0010.0218 (English), 2/25/2009 16:56:42, 4944896 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atitmmxx.dll, 6.14.0011.0021 (English), 2/25/2009 17:34:55, 159744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 1/8/2009 15:25:27, 181944 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\amdpcom32.dll, 7.14.0010.0023 (English), 2/25/2009 16:42:42, 51712 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiadlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.1032 (English), 2/25/2009 16:42:17, 135168 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdva.cap, 2/25/2009 16:56:01, 151824 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atimuixx.dll, 6.14.0010.1001 (English), 2/25/2009 17:34:25, 12288 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Ati2evxx.exe, 6.14.0010.4222 (English), 2/25/2009 17:32:54, 733184 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Ati2evxx.dll, 6.14.0010.4178 (English), 2/25/2009 17:34:08, 278528 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2550 (English), 2/25/2009 17:34:41, 348160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Oemdspif.dll, 6.15.0006.0004 (English), 2/25/2009 17:34:31, 274432 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2514 (English), 2/25/2009 17:34:19, 43520 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll, 2.00.3343.29896 (English), 2/25/2009 17:36:33, 442368 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.8543 (English), 2/25/2009 17:04:46, 11513856 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticaldd.dll, 6.14.0010.0227 (English), 2/25/2009 16:36:20, 3235840 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticalrt.dll, 6.14.0010.0227 (English), 2/25/2009 16:38:12, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticalcl.dll, 6.14.0010.0227 (English), 2/25/2009 16:37:59, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atibrtmon.exe, 2.00.0000.0000 (English), 10/21/2008 13:51:43, 118784 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atidxx32.dll, 8.15.0010.0183 (English), 2/25/2009 17:24:13, 2396160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\atiogl.xml, 12/29/2008 15:35:28, 15485 bytes

     Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_439D&SUBSYS_FF6A1179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&A3
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.00.6001.22142 (English), 3/24/2008 23:21:07, 16440 bytes

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_439C&SUBSYS_FF6A1179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&A1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 22:23:00, 16440 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 22:23:00, 45112 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6001.18034 (English), 3/12/2008 02:38:18, 21560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 22:23:00, 110136 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4398&SUBSYS_FF6A1179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&99
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 22:23:03, 19456 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 22:23:03, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 22:23:03, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 22:23:03, 15872 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4398&SUBSYS_FF6A1179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&91
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 22:23:03, 19456 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 22:23:03, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 22:23:03, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 22:23:03, 15872 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_FF6A1179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&98
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 22:23:03, 19456 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 22:23:03, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 22:23:03, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 22:23:03, 15872 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_FF6A1179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&90
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 22:23:03, 19456 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 22:23:03, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 22:23:03, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 22:23:03, 15872 bytes

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4396&SUBSYS_FF6A1179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&9A
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 22:23:03, 39424 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 22:23:03, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 22:23:03, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 05:46:05, 8704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 22:23:03, 15872 bytes

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4396&SUBSYS_FF6A1179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&92
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 22:23:03, 39424 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 22:23:03, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 22:23:03, 194560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 05:46:05, 8704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 22:23:03, 15872 bytes

     Name: Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4391&SUBSYS_FF6A1179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&88
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msahci.sys, 6.00.6001.18034 (English), 3/12/2008 02:38:27, 28728 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 22:23:00, 45112 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6001.18034 (English), 3/12/2008 02:38:18, 21560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 22:23:00, 110136 bytes

     Name: ATI I/O Communications Processor SMBus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4385&SUBSYS_FF6A1179&REV_3A\3&2411E6FE&0&A0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: ATI I/O Communications Processor PCI Bus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4384&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&A4
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6001.22142 (English), 3/24/2008 23:23:40, 151096 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4383&SUBSYS_FF6A1179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&A2
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.00.6001.17036 (English), 1/20/2008 22:23:22, 53760 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Sonic AVC Decoder DMO,0x00340031,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Multiple File Output,0x00200000,2,2,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
ATI Ticker,0x00200000,0,1,Ticker.ax,
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Roxio Transport Stream Source,0x00200000,0,1,TSMPEGSource.dll,
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
Sonic AAC Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicaacdec.ax,
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Roxio Repacketizer Filter,0x00200000,1,1,RepackFilter.dll,
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
ROXIO SubPicture Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,SubPictEnc.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,11.00.6001.7000
TOSHIBA MPEG-2 Video Decoder (DVD),0x00200000,2,3,TosMP2DVD.ax,4.00.0000.0002
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft TV Caption Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.00.6001.18000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.00.6001.18000
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18063
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18000
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Sonic MPEG-4 Video Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,sonicm4vd.ax,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Roxio MPEG Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,1,2,MPEGStreamAnalyzer.dll,
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
MMACE ProcAmp,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
ROXIO LPCMSyncFilter,0x00200000,1,1,LPCMSyncFilter.dll,
TOSHIBA Audio Rate Converter,0x00200000,1,1,TosARC.ax,2.00.0001.0004
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
TOSHIBA DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,tdvdnavi.ax,1.00.0000.0071
Xvid MPEG-4 Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,xvid.ax,
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Capture ASF Writer,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Proxy Sink,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
TOSHIBA Progress Monitor,0x00200000,1,1,TProgMon.ax,1.00.0001.0209
TOSHIBA WAV Converter,0x00200000,0,0,TWavConv.ax,1.00.0000.0315
Proxy Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
TOSHIBA DVD VR Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,tvrnavi.ax,1.00.0000.0001
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.00.6001.18000
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MMACE SoftEmu,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
WAV Dest,0x00000000,0,0,,
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MMACE DeInterlace,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6001.18000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
TOSHIBA DualMono,0x00200000,1,1,TosDualMono.ax,2.00.0001.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
Roxio MPEG Analyzer,0x00200000,1,0,RoxioMPEGProp.dll,
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
ROXIO MPEG Writer,0x00200000,1,0,MGIRawWriter.dll,
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.6001.18000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,,6.06.6001.18063
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
TOSHIBA Audio Decoder DVD,0x00200000,1,1,TosAudDecL.ax,2.00.0001.0006
Microsoft MPEG-1/DD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6001.18063
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.6001.18000
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.00.6001.18000
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Roxio MPEG2 Demuxer,0x00600000,1,2,RoxioMPEGDemuxer.dll,
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6001.18061
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Logitech Video (I420),0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Xvid MPEG-4 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18063

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6001.18061
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6001.18061
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6001.18061
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6001.18061
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.6001.18000

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6001.18061
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18061
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18061
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6001.18061

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
DirectSound: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18063
```


----------



## Davepitt (Apr 1, 2009)

Having exact same problem:

Vista Home Basics
Toshiba Satellite L305-S5931 

Just bought BattleChest set four days ago initially it worked fine, hit board 8on Terran quest and started getting this same memory error. I can litterally go no further in the game because it crashes after the victory screen, and anytime I exit, load another game, etc... Plus the only way saves work are if you create a brand new save file, if you try and overwrite an old one it just doesn't save. Have spent three solid days trying to solve the problem.

Not going to go into much system or due diligence detail just to say I've done a lot... any solution would be much appreciated.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

try running under compatibility mode win 95, win 98 try all of them


----------



## Slashvamp (Apr 29, 2010)

im having the exact same problem 
how do u run under diffrent compatibility modes


----------



## johnogel (Jul 23, 2010)

McNinja said:


> try running under compatibility mode win 95, win 98 try all of them


I tried running it with compatabilty mode win 95 and so far, it actually WORKS! at least so far it has, i haven't gotten the error message since, so if anyone experiences this problem, check ALL settings and run with compatibiltiy mode win 95. and run while screen resolution window is open to fix the color problem


----------



## ltsills (Jul 27, 2010)

I did exactly what johnogel suggested and my problem still persisted. I made 1 small change and it corrected the issue. After changing the compatibility mode to 95 and checking all boxes I next clicked show setting for all users at the bottom of the compatibility window. I then made the same changes there and my program now runs GOOOD!!!! Im not sure why I had to make the change for all users as I am the only user of the PC but none the less my starcraft battle set no longers crashes. I hope this works for everyone very annoying issue.


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

Slashvamp said:


> im having the exact same problem
> how do u run under diffrent compatibility modes


right click on the program shortcut then press properties choose compatibillity tab


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I can confirm this fix as good!


----------

